

Ask HN: Best way to do a screenshare with 50 people? - brandnewlow

I'm running a sales presentation tomorrow where folks are going to watch a Power Point demo remotely.  We've been using Adobe's ConnectNow product for these and it works pretty well.  But it has a 20-person ceiling.<p>Just found out tomorrow's call is going to have 40 (!) people on it.<p>Adobe's got a crazy expensive thing that takes 3 days to provision.  Webex is telling me the same story.<p>Anyone have a better way to do this?
======
jrsmith1279
<https://join.me/> might work for you. It has a limit of 250 people and it's
totally free. Unfortunately there aren't any conference call capabilities with
the free version, but they do offer a trial of the pro version, which does
come with a call in number I believe.

Edit: I was wrong - the free version does give you a conference call number.

~~~
brandnewlow
Their installer fails on my Lenovo.

~~~
jrsmith1279
It uses Java, so it may be a problem with either the version of java that you
have, or maybe machine permissions if you're not a local administrator.

~~~
brandnewlow
Will try another machine. This looks great. Just need to get it working.

------
mikerhoads
Why not a private ustream/justin.tv + screen broadcast software? It won't look
as professional as webex but will work for 50 people.

------
DevX101
I'm in active development on my startup at livelearn.tv that should be able to
work though i haven't yet tested it with 50 ppl.

No cost. Shoot me an email if you are having problems and I'll help set you up
for tomorrow.

------
Kallikrates
<http://www.gotomeeting.com/fec/webinar> 30 days free up to 1000 attendees

------
ysh4u
Webinar

i.e. gotowebinar.com, they have a free trial

